# What steam can do to the human digit



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2012)

Spent most of yesterday working morning at a monthly fund-raising breakfast.  Went to pick up a big roaster full of gravy, and ended up getting my digits tickled with a shot of steam.  The remainder of the day was spent tending my cooked tootsies.

This morning, all seemed well, 'cept  for my right ring finger.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 13, 2012)

yep.. steam can be nasty! Especially under pressure. Make sure you keep that clean and dressed....


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2012)

What--you didn't add the liquid to the gravy???

I feel for ya' man...two weeks ago, I flipped a chicken breast in a frying pan and had hot,hot,hot oil splash on my wrist and arm...left me with a honking 1.5 inch long splash burn/blister...and five smaller satellite burns...FUN!


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like it needs drained. That sucks and looks painful but I've got you beat on that one. I had the wonderful experience of finding out what a table saw does to human digits. FYI: It sucks.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 14, 2012)

ouch...yeah steam packs a ton of energy and can burn really fast.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 14, 2012)

you missed an opportunity for what is it macro!!!!!  No one would have guessed that!  Ouch man..


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeow!
Looks painful. Strange thread for a "just for fun" gallery.  Hope it heals up okay. 

You outta make lemonade out of lemons and have your speed light ready when you pop that monster!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 15, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> ............You outta make lemonade out of lemons ...........



No, you make roast duck with a lemon glaze.......... it has a higher profit margin than lemonade.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 15, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> No, you make roast duck with a lemon glaze.......... it has a higher profit margin than lemonade.



Yes, but that would require a bit of heat and I felt nervous recomending anything that might cause flashbacks for you.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 15, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> Yes, but that would require a bit of heat and I felt nervous recomending anything that might cause flashbacks for you.



Pffft.  I work construction.... If I ain't bleedin', I ain't workin'!


----------

